
A Tale of Two Town Houses - jseliger
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2007/11/a-tale-of-two-town-houses/6334
======
jseliger
This submission inspired by this post:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1590060> .

